
Raspberry Pi powered audio player and CD ripper - jnunoferreira
http://www.brennan.co.uk/
======
jnunoferreira
[Disclaimer] - I'm absolutely not affiliated with this...but it seems like an
interesting product.

I was actually looking into building something of this sort to power my to-be
home audio system, probably using parts from hifiberry.com

Does anyone have experience with these kinds of products? I'm guessing the B2
device uses some combination of Raspberry Pi + Hi-Fi DAC Hat + custom
software.

